# Up Otter Creek without a Paddle (Pics +++)



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Open water at the OC lured us down to endure cold temperatures along with most of the UWN. We were surprised to find the most respected member of the forum advertising a back-door establishment in nearby Antimony. We chose instead to fish.

High winds aided in the deicing effort, ramming a bunch of sheet up against the rocky shorelines.



















The storm's departure gave way to some amazing skies.










More time was spent at the Butch Cassidy's Hideout engaging in a various forms of gluttony, however we have already displayed many of these in the past. The brownie sunday was among the highlights this time around at this fine establishment.










Drastic changes in the temperatures had sent the fish into deeper water, largely out of the way of our lint-based offerings. We fished for about 10 hours and the three of us wound up with 45 rainbows.








































































































































When all was said and done, we enjoyed being out for our second softwater trip of the year. I'll conclude the report with a shot of JayMorr flexing his 5-weight on a nice buck rainbow.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks good guys. The first bow of Matadors is a brute!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report and great pics as always. 

Yup, that first fish is a beast.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice work fellas. nice fish, even though they are all slimy.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice report . Got to love ice out trout .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet report. I'm glad that the water treated you right after braving the storm. Sunday was all sunshine, but pretty breezy.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It was great running into you guys. You missed out by not heeded my advice! Glad you made it home with your 'brass' still attached.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent report as usual such a nice job with the photo's! Sounds like a ton of people from the forum where down there this weekend.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Gorgeous fish, I'm jealous, can't wait to hit some open H2O


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks y'all. Matador usually does throw down the biggest hog of the trip, he has a little somethin' somethin' that the bubbas like.

If Dr. Phil fished, he'd say:

"Get up, string up, hook up, and take on the day!"


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish there. Man those where some good size fish there.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice, excellent photography - the big fish always make a great photo! :mrgreen:


----------



## calicokid (Dec 11, 2008)

Thresher, great post, beautiful rainbows, what was the hot fly or your recommendation


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

cheechero said:


> Nice work fellas. Nice fish, even though they are all slimy.


You like my raaaainbow, you want to hooooold it.



calicokid said:


> Thresher, great post, beautiful rainbows, what was the hot fly or your recommendation


Thanks CK, anything that looked like a crayfish.



SilverSmitty said:


> Ditto.


Practice your cast Smitty de Plata.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Again.....all them fish and no worm ?? :shock: 

Amazing...... -/|\-


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> Again.....all them fish and no worm ?? :shock:
> 
> Amazing...... -/|\-


They's werms was all wadded up in capilene britches... Jaymorr told me anyway.

They like rainbows...


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

BEATIFUL FISH & PICTURES THX FOR SHARING!


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

Holy crap these people with their national geographic quality photography! You and Loah.... sheesh!


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW!


----------

